# Cattleya Hawaiian Wedding Song



## Elena (Apr 28, 2009)

It flowered a year ago with one flower so it's an improvement this time. 
I probably don't pay as much attention to my Catts as I should but this one seems to be easy and reliable despite that.

Sweet lemony fragrance.


----------



## mkline3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Roly0217 (Apr 28, 2009)

One of my favorite whites!!! It's stunning. I don't know if this one does it as w0ell but Wedding Song 'The Virgin' has kind of glitter when the sun shines on it.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 28, 2009)

:clap: :drool: It would be hard to ignore this one! :drool: :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2009)

great shape and very well captured color!!!!  Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunningly white!!! I love it!!!!Great shape!!!


----------



## nikv (Apr 28, 2009)

That is quite lovely. Is this the orchid that is commonly used in bridal bouquets? Or is it Henrietta Japhets?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2009)

Yummy! :drool: I would love to ignore that one for you.


----------



## Elena (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! I don't ignore them when they are in flower but I do mostly leave them to do their own thing the rest of the time. 

No idea if they get used in bridal bouquets, certainly a lovely choice if they do. I'd rather have a stonei in mine though :rollhappy:


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 28, 2009)

very nice beautiful


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning white. Great shape, and so pristine-looking.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 29, 2009)

Absolutely sweet!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 29, 2009)

Superb! THanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

'Pristine' is just the word.


----------



## Elena (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! The scent's gotten quite strong in the last couple of days, really fills the room every morning.


----------



## P-chan (May 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! I LOVE Catts., and that one is pure beauty! :clap:


----------



## swamprad (May 2, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 5, 2009)

lovely cross!


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2009)

Hauserman's has hundreds of these if anyone needs one. Their go-to Mother's day white I think. It is a sweet clone. 

-Ernie


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2009)

Love this plant!


----------



## Elena (May 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------

